# Anyone ever see a table like this?



## Pigspinner (May 23, 2011)

I purchased a vega wheelcamper trailer that was gutted. I have it pretty much back together but I have no idea how to mount the table and I can't build the seats/bed without 1st mounting the table. I am going to insert a picture of what I have and if anyone has a picture of this style table in use I would really appreciate it. I have asked friends with campers and hit the local camper dealer but so far no one seems to know.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

The table is made to fold down and be used as part of a bed. When the table is completely upright and against the well, there are u-bolts (not right term, but you'll know what I mean) that go around the metal bar. When you are ready to turn into a bed, the one leg will fold in, and the table will come down, while the metal bar is still attached to the wall. The two long edge of the table will rest on little ledges on the edge of the bench seats. You move the cushions that are on the back of the benches to on top of the table, and leave the benches' seat cushions where they are. You now have a full size bed (well, at least bigger than a twin).


----------

